# Confused Newbie..



## JellyB (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am 29 and have been having sore eyes for a few months and then one of my eyes started to protrude slightly, so my doc sent for blood test thinking its my thyroid. My first set of results were in 2011 in oct and showed tsh of 6.2 and t4 of 12. Then i had another test a few months later showing my tsh was 4.0. My most recent test a week ago shows my tsh as 2.5 and i was told this is normal and that my t4 or t3 doesnt need to be checked because of this, confused!?

I am in the uk and my eyes feel sore all the time but worried my doctor wont treat me in time to prevent graves disease. I have a bit of SLK (Superior limbic keratoconjunctivitis) appearing and worry as this all happened in a short space of time. Anyone have this and should steroids be avoided and what treatments are best, also i hear some were given prednisone but regretted taking it, can i ask why??

Any help would be great thanks!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Thyroid eye disease is caused by the thyroid stimulating antibodies (TSI).

You may have to work at it in the UK, but if you could get tested for those antibodies to rule them out--it is possible to have them and not be clinically hyperthyroid by thyroid blood tests--that would be the best thing.

A short course of steroids can help alleviate the symptoms, but often don't change the course of the disease.

There are quite a few here with experience with TED. Hopefully someone will come by to give their direct experience. Repost the question in the Grave's message boards also, and you may hear from others about it.


----------



## JellyB (Apr 18, 2012)

@Lainey, thanks, i am a bit scared because my eyes arent the same and if i dont get treated then things could get worse and i dont want vision issues or double vision. Oh and my antibodies was normal as far as i know. I wonder if i could be hashitoxicosis (both?), sorry not familiar with thyroid issues so a bit confused. Thanks for replying.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Have you been able to see an eye doctor to get a thorough exam? I think that would be a good first step in the right direction. Eye pressure can be measured by the opthamologist during an office visit. Could be caused by many things; thyroid, diabetes, etc. If you can get that TSI test, along with a Free T3 and Free T4 test that would be most excellent. Too hard to determine your status with TSH alone.

Having just taken Prednisone for another medical issue (liver) for many months, I can honestly say it is not exactly a fun time. Of course, everyone responds differently, and if you really need it there isn't much of an alternative. The side effects are rotten and some tolerate tapering off it a little easier than others. Ironically, my eye soreness and pressure-feeling, along with light sensitivity was worse at times on Prednisone.


----------



## JellyB (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Bigfoot,

I am scheduled to see an opthamologist in a few weeks so hopefully they will be able to run more of the important tests and check my eye thoroughly and maybe do some scans. My optician said my eye pressure was fine and I dont have diabetes. Can I ask if you had surgery or radiation and how your eyes were after? Were both your eyes affected or just the one? Ty.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the works, including double vision, and have been dealing with that especially for several months. 
Swollen eyes, protruding, constantly watering and streaming, etc.

Very glad to hear you will be seeing and opthamologist. It is important to keep a watch on the pressure on the optic nerve.

Unfortunately, you can't prevent Grave's disease--if that is indeed what you have.
Grave's disease is an autoimmune disease that is attacking a protein that is only present in our thyroid gland and in our eyes. In a nutshell, our own body's immune system is attacking our thyroids and our eyes.

The why's are not certain. The treatment varies. Symptoms only can be treated.

I did prednisone, and it helped. However, the side effects were bad for me and if I could go back and do this again, I would not take the steroid.

The good news about Grave's is....that is can go into remission and you can lead a normal life.

Just be on top of things with seeing and endocrinologist and an opthamologist.


----------



## JellyB (Apr 18, 2012)

So someone can get TED without actual thyroid problems? But I guess an endo would confirm that, right? Also I hear that any reoccurance of TED is aroung 5%, and 95% dont experience it again?


----------

